# Guessing game : Id this Juvie



## cichlidgirl1 (Sep 17, 2007)

Hi, noticed its much harder to Id the juvies of each variant than it is the adults. I thought this could be fun and educational for those new to front keeping.

Be sure to include the variant you suspect it is and also why you think so if possiable (for the people new to fronts.)

Here it is : (for fairness i will not say whose fish this is)


----------



## cichlidgirl1 (Sep 17, 2007)

Nobody has a educated guess ?? I did this on another website and they are all ready on page two !! Come on lets get with it here , this is always fun.


----------



## tanganyika4ver (Dec 17, 2007)

My guess is mpimbwe.


----------



## cichlidgirl1 (Sep 17, 2007)

For people new to fronts can you tell us what made you suspect mpimbwe ? Was it lack of eye stripe, intensity of color , mask shape/location etc.. Be as specific as you can. Thanks.


----------



## secrest (Mar 22, 2004)

Im going to say mpimbwe as well. Because of the mask and coloration


----------



## cichlidgirl1 (Sep 17, 2007)

Someone needs to tell me when they think its time to reveal the answer.

This is fun. It might help someone new to keeping fronts spot a burundi or mpimbwe being passed off as a moba etc..

If there is interest in continuing this thread with other variants then someone needs to offer us up with the next contestant. ( It will be fun for me to be able to play the next round LOL. ) It should be a clear closeup of a juvie and a known variant (do not submit questionable fish LOL) between 1 inch and 3 inches, the smaller the better since there are often not alot of images of the smaller fish and its harder to spot the differences at smaller sizes.


----------



## Furcifer158 (Feb 16, 2008)

bismark?
but kind of want to say kipili

I have no clue :lol:

good looking fish


----------



## cichlidgirl1 (Sep 17, 2007)

Its a F1 Mpimbwe. A tanz variant.

Its common traits are :

1. very blue compared to more common burundi (but not as blue as zaires) ,

2. a thin narrow eye mask (compared to wider/taller mask of zaire ),

3. I also noticed that they do not ever seem to display the horizonal dark stress bar that burundi are usually seen with.

4. Adult specimens will often have "pearling" (the pretty blue highlighted scales on the head or hump area. I think you can just make out where this fish will likely have some nice pearling as it grows.

5. I have also noticed that these mpimbwe are much more people orientated compared to my burundi. These fish will quickly swim right up to me when i enter the room, they also are more aggressive feeders than my burundi.

6. As a adult these fish will also have a smaller hump than the burundi (in general) .

If i forgot anything that is unique to mpimbwe be sure to post it or let me know.

CG


----------



## tony_tong (Oct 8, 2007)

kitumba or moba .. guess the background and feeding counts too ?


----------



## cichlidgirl1 (Sep 17, 2007)

Wow, Thanks, what a compliment to my fish LOL. I had just revealed in the post right before yours that it was a Mpimbwe (tanzanian variant), mabye i should have left it going a bit more. Sorry.

So who has the next pic for the juvie guessing game ? A Closeup, small juvies please. I cant wait to play myself, this is fun.


----------



## tony_tong (Oct 8, 2007)

haha yes u should have, and nice fish u got ... i love the head shape, looks perfect to me
but to some point he looks ikola to me


----------



## cichlidgirl1 (Sep 17, 2007)

Thanks. You got a pic to post to keep the guessing game going, or anyone else ? If not i will try to find one.


----------

